# iniciar a instalação pelo drive A:

## murilosl

Saudações 

Estou querendo instalar o gentoo , mais ainda não fiz nenhum procedimento para a instalação , o que quero fazer é efetuar o boot pelo drive A: e conectar e internet e fazer a instalação do mesmo , alguem tem alguma dica ?????

obrigado 

abraços   :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Drive A:??? Péssimo começo...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ok, brincadeiras à parte, deixa eu ver se eu entendi: você quer instalar o Gentoo à partir de um disquete (/dev/fd0) ou dar o boot no cd pelo disquete?

Acho que não existe nenhum disquete que dê o boot no cd do Gentoo, mas posso estar enganado. Agora se sua intenção é instalar o Gentoo à partir do disquete, isso realmente é impossível.

----------

## RoadRunner

Dá para instalar de uma diskette sim senhor. Já fiz isso mais do que uma vez. O procedimento é muito simples, basta arrancar com uma diskette qq (eu usei a tomsrtbt), criar e montar as partições, sacar a Stage que se quer usar, descompactar (atenção que o tomsrtbt não tem bzip2. Eu mandei por ftp para uma outra máquina, descompactei o bzip2 e mandei o tar de volta), fazer o chroot e pronto. A partir daqui é igual.

Antigamente havia um alternative install guide que falava disto e de outras formas, mas agora retiraram as instruções para as velhinhas diskettes. 

Ou seja, é possível, dá um pouco mais de trabalho, dependendo da diskette que for usada para o arranque.

----------

## revertex

Bom, falando em instalação por disquete acho que o RoadRunner é autoridade no assunto, seguindo a dica  dada por ele em outro thread consegui instalar em uma máquina usando outro computador da rede configurado com um servidor ftp com todos os arquivos necessários já descompactados.

tendo outra maquina por perto facilita muito, basta configurar a rede local para ter acesso aos arquivos para a instalação.

os disquetes de istalação do suse, do mandrake e do redhat(fedora?) podem ser úteis, os do suse são uma  mão na roda, já que deixam quase tudo pronto pra usar ftp .

----------

## murilosl

flw pessoal vou ver se instalo ele aqui pelo drive: A hehehehe pelo /dev/fd0

obrigado    :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Dá para instalar de uma diskette sim senhor. Já fiz isso mais do que uma vez. O procedimento é muito simples, basta arrancar com uma diskette qq (eu usei a tomsrtbt), criar e montar as partições, sacar a Stage que se quer usar, descompactar (atenção que o tomsrtbt não tem bzip2. Eu mandei por ftp para uma outra máquina, descompactei o bzip2 e mandei o tar de volta), fazer o chroot e pronto. A partir daqui é igual.
> 
> Antigamente havia um alternative install guide que falava disto e de outras formas, mas agora retiraram as instruções para as velhinhas diskettes. 
> 
> Ou seja, é possível, dá um pouco mais de trabalho, dependendo da diskette que for usada para o arranque.

 

Isso dá, mas tem que ter os stages no hd. Me referia à uma instalação completa por disquetes. De qualquer forma, é uma boa saída.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cavera.br

Não seria mais simples do que ter no hd, usar o wget e baixar o stage da internet....   :Shocked: 

----------

## RoadRunner

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Isso dá, mas tem que ter os stages no hd. Me referia à uma instalação completa por disquetes. De qualquer forma, é uma boa saída. 

 

A ideia era como o cavera.br disse, usar o wget e sacar da net. A diskette de arranque, ou outro dispositivo qualquer serve apenas para ter um ambiente linux funcional e depois variam as ferramentas e drivers disponíveis. Ainda me lembro de usar o CD de red hat para instalar gentoo no portátil do meu pai, isto porque havia um bug no liveCD de gentoo que não me permitia usar a placa de rede pcmcia =)

----------

## revertex

ummm, tem como criar um "stage 4" em outro computador, e baixar usando disquetes

----------

## To

Em vez desse stage 4, era mais simples fazer-se boot por disquete e sacar o resto por rede.

Tó

----------

## jbrazio

Humm.. O ISOLINUX não simula um boot de uma diskette atravez de um cdrom ? É que se simula.. é possivel pegar num kernel apenas contido no cd e espetar numa diskette.. penso eu de que.

Imaginemos que temos um computador antigo, digamos um pentium 75, com drive de diskettes, cdrom e uma bios completamente braindead que não nos deixa fazer boot atravez do cdrom. Teriamos de simular pela drive de diskettes o processo de boot do livecd, mais propriamente o initrd correcto ? Porque depois disto ele montava e copiava os ficheiros necessarios do cdrom.

Teriamos era de ter uma diskette de arranque para cada tipo de kernel contido no livecd. (gentoo, gentoo-nofb etc).

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Humm.. O ISOLINUX não simula um boot de uma diskette atravez de um cdrom ? É que se simula.. é possivel pegar num kernel apenas contido no cd e espetar numa diskette.. penso eu de que.
> 
> Imaginemos que temos um computador antigo, digamos um pentium 75, com drive de diskettes, cdrom e uma bios completamente braindead que não nos deixa fazer boot atravez do cdrom. Teriamos de simular pela drive de diskettes o processo de boot do livecd, mais propriamente o initrd correcto ? Porque depois disto ele montava e copiava os ficheiros necessarios do cdrom.
> 
> Teriamos era de ter uma diskette de arranque para cada tipo de kernel contido no livecd. (gentoo, gentoo-nofb etc).

 

Acho que mais indicado do que o ISOLINUX é o SYSLINUX, não é? Acho que é por ele que são feitos os disquetes do Debian.

----------

## jbrazio

Estava errado. O ISOLINUX retira o limite de 1.44Mb para boot de um cdrom.

 *http://syslinux.zytor.com/iso.php wrote:*   

> { What is ISOLINUX? }
> 
>     ISOLINUX is a boot loader for Linux/i386 that operates off ISO 9660/El Torito CD-ROMs in "no emulation" mode. This avoids the need to create an "emulation disk image" with limited space (for "floppy emulation") or compatibility problems (for "hard disk emulation".)

 

Em contrapartida existe o SYSLINUX, como o fernandotcl referiu.

 *http://syslinux.zytor.com/faq.php wrote:*   

> { What is SYSLINUX? }
> 
>     SYSLINUX is a boot loader for the Linux operating system which operates off an MS-DOS/Windows FAT filesystem. It is intended to simplify first-time installation of Linux, and for creation of rescue- and other special-purpose boot disks.
> 
>     SYSLINUX can be used, when properly set up, to completely eliminate the need for distribution of raw diskette images for boot floppies. A SYSLINUX floppy can be manipulated using standard MS-DOS (or any other OS that can access an MS-DOS filesystem) tools once it has been created. 

 

A minha questão ainda não se encontra esclarecida, aos meus olhos parece-me possivel arrancar o livecd atravez de uma diskette sem necessidade de recorrer a ftps e manhas semelhantes.. estou ser um sonhador irracional ?

----------

## To

Será que ninguém se lembra como se faziam disquetes de boot?  :Shocked: 

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

 *To wrote:*   

> Será que ninguém se lembra como se faziam disquetes de boot? 
> 
> Tó

 

Disquetes são, na minha opinião, a pior mídia atualmente. A quantidade de disquetes que eu já quebrei, mesmo tomando, cuidado é enorme. Mas é lógico que em casos extremos, é uma opção.

Eu não me interesso mais por disquetes de boot, btw...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## revertex

 *To wrote:*   

> Será que ninguém se lembra como se faziam disquetes de boot? 
> 
> Tó

 

A minha máquina atual sequer tem drive de disquete,   :Shocked:  com a popularidade dos gravadores de cd e a facilidade de transferência de dados via rede eu acredito que em um futuro próximo muita gente nem vai saber o que é disquete.

compartilho a opinião do fernandocl, disquetes são a pior mídia atualmente, mas em um mundo onde o antigo e o moderno convivem lado a lado ainda se faz necessário usar essa antiguidade.

voltando ao tópico, murilosl, essa máquina na qual tu pretende instalar possui cdrom?

se for uma do tipo que a bios não consegue fazer boot através do cdrom, então o "smartbootmanager" pode ser uma alternativa.

----------

## To

Erm... acho que antes de responderem deviam ter tentar encaixar o meu post neste tópico. Eu também nao tenho drive de disquetes, alias tenho uma FAN de entrada de ar nesse sitio. Mas, alguém se lembra do primeiro post desde tópico? Se o computador dele não permite na bios fazer boot por CDROM, basta fazer uma boot disk e mandar os parametros pelo lilo para ele ler uma imagem no CDROM (ainda de lembro de à uns 10 anos instalar o debian assim).

Tó

----------

## jbrazio

 *revertex wrote:*   

> se for uma do tipo que a bios não consegue fazer boot através do cdrom, então o "smartbootmanager" pode ser uma alternativa.

 

Que vem a ser isso ?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

>  *revertex wrote:*   se for uma do tipo que a bios não consegue fazer boot através do cdrom, então o "smartbootmanager" pode ser uma alternativa. 
> 
> Que vem a ser isso ?

 

Click me!  :Wink: 

----------

## revertex

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Que vem a ser isso ?

 

É um gerenciador de boot tipo grub/lilo, porém um pouco mais flexível, ele pode inicializar  praticamente qualquer tipo sistema que estiver gravado em disco, independente de ser cd-rom, disquete ou hd, não importando se estiver na primeira partição ou em partições subsequentes ou se é um cd multiboot.

Ele é muito útil  pra máquinas antigas que não suportam fazer boot a partir do cdrom ou com cdrom scsi como alguns laptops antigos.

Serve também pra enganar o windows quando ele insiste em não fazer boot porque está gravado em um segundo hd ou fora da primeira partição do disco, e a minha função favorita, fazer boot dentro de uma hora pré selecionada.

http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/

(tenho que lembrar de usar o reload do browser da próxima vez que deixar uma janela aberta por meia hora, desculpa fernandocl, não vi teu post)  :Embarassed: 

----------

## revertex

 *To wrote:*   

> Erm... acho que antes de responderem deviam ter tentar encaixar o meu post neste tópico. Eu também nao tenho drive de disquetes, alias tenho uma FAN de entrada de ar nesse sitio. Mas, alguém se lembra do primeiro post desde tópico? Se o computador dele não permite na bios fazer boot por CDROM, basta fazer uma boot disk e mandar os parametros pelo lilo para ele ler uma imagem no CDROM (ainda de lembro de à uns 10 anos instalar o debian assim).
> 
> Tó

 

desculpa minha ignorância, a 10 anos atrás o único computador que eu conhecia era minha calculadora hp  :Embarassed:  e o linux continua sendo uma novidade pra mim. 

hoje em dia a gente acaba pegando tudo pronto, e acaba esquecendo que que pode ser feito manualmente.

os disquetes de boot do knoppix não servem como um ponto de partida?

pra criar uma imagem de disquete é preciso o lilo?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *revertex wrote:*   

> desculpa minha ignorância, a 10 anos atrás o único computador que eu conhecia era minha calculadora hp

 

A 10 anos atrás o único computador que eu conhecia era o meu XT2000 e o único comando que eu conhecia era "dir /p".  :Very Happy: 

 *revertex wrote:*   

> hoje em dia a gente acaba pegando tudo pronto, e acaba esquecendo que que pode ser feito manualmente.

 

Eu acho isso uma qualidade, senão ainda estariamos programando em Assembly e sem bibliotecas. Imo, temos que nos concentrar em i586 (talvez até i686) pra cima, o resto é uma minoria que em pouquíssimo tempo desaparecerá.

 *revertex wrote:*   

> pra criar uma imagem de disquete é preciso o lilo?

 

Não sei como seria feito com o Lilo, mas é possível sem ele e com o Syslinux ou o Smart, afaik.

----------

## jbrazio

Não há nada como ver maquinas bastante antigas a correrem.. Quase que consegui meter um Toshiba T1200 a ligar-se à internet.. quando consegui arranjar um disco rigido de 7Mb para ele, a mainboard queimou. Foi dos maiores desgostos da minha vida. :-/

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Não há nada como ver maquinas bastante antigas a correrem.. Quase que consegui meter um Toshiba T1200 a ligar-se à internet.. quando consegui arranjar um disco rigido de 7Mb para ele, a mainboard queimou. Foi dos maiores desgostos da minha vida. :-/

 

Lol, dá até pra criar um tópico "Suas experiências passadas com computadores"...

Agora voltando meio ao assunto, alguém tem a intenção de criar disquetes de boot pro cd do Gentoo?

----------

## jbrazio

É um ponto que falta no Gentoo.. mas diskettes de boot nas quais não seja necessario andar a mover ficheiros via ftp nem nada desse genero.

----------

